# Điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FBA100BVMA công suất 4 ngựa – Loại AST Trung Bình



## adkytl (29 Tháng mười 2019)

*Điều hòa Giấu Trần Daikin FBA100BVMA/RZF100CYM Áp suất tĩnh Trung Bình - Điện 3 pha*
GIÁ BÁN LẺ: *41.300.000VNĐ/BỘ* (KÈM REMOTE DÂY BRC1E62)







Điều hòa Daikin *FBA100BVMA/RZF100CYM* cũng như các sản phẩm cùng Series FBA-B, là loại điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió có dàn lạnh được thiết kế mỏng với độ dày chỉ 245mm, rất dễ dàng lắp đặt trong mọi không gian bao gồm cả trần hẹp và lắp đặt trong vách. Sử dụng môi chất lạnh R32 thế hệ mới nhất cùng công nghệ Inverter của Daikin, Daikin *FBA100BVMA/RZF100CYM* cho hiệu năng hoạt động mạnh mẽ, tiết kiệm năng lượng và cùng Daikin góp một tay bảo vệ môi trường trái đất trong lành hơn.

Với công suất lạnh 34000 BTU (tương đương 4 ngựa), hoạt động tối ưu trong diện tích từ 55 - 60m2, điều hòa Daikin *FBA100BVMA/RZF100CVM* rất phù hợp lắp đặt trong không gian như phòng họp công ty, hội nghị, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, sảnh khách sạn, cửa hàng bán lẻ, căn hộ cao cấp, biệt thự,...






*Dàn lạnh nối ống gió áp suất tĩnh Trung Bình với thiết kế mỏng và nhỏ gọn:*

Dòng môi chất lạnh mới R32 thân thiện với môi trường
Gia tăng sảng khoái với với hệ thống ống gió được bố trí thông minh
Có thể tự do bố trí nhờ vào khả năng điều chỉnh áp suất tĩnh từ bên ngoài
Thiết kế gọn nhẹ giúp vận chuyển và lắp đặt dễ dàng
Dễ dàng kết nối với hệ thống điều khiển trung tâm
Vận hành êm ái
Dễ dàng bảo dưỡng  Công nghệ inverter






*Trang bị dàn trao đổi nhiệt hợp kim nhôm Micro Channel:*

Dàn trao đổi nhiệt Microchannel với hợp kim nhôm đặc biệt của Daikin được gọi là Microchannel hợp kim nhôm. Cải thiện hệ thống lưu dẫn nhỏ hơn, nhẹ hơn và tăng diện tích trao đổi nhiệt.

Với khả năng trao đổi nhiệt nhanh chóng của dàn trao đổi nhiệt hợp kim nhôm nó giúp tiết kiệm nhiều năng lượng.

Loại hợp kim nhôm chống ăn mòn mới giúp dàn trao đổi nhiệt của điều hòa Daikin trở nên bền hơn






*Dàn nóng mới gọn nhẹ hơn:*

Dàn nóng có kích thước nhỏ gọn hơn hẳn so với các hãng điều hòa khác và ngay cả so sánh với dàn nóng các model trước đây của điều hòa Daikin. Hiệu năng một mặt được nâng cao với những thay đổi quan trọng về cấu trúc và công nghệ, mặt khác bạn tiết kiệm được kha khá không gian chứa dàn nóng.






*Sản xuất và nhập khẩu từ Thái Lan:*

Điều hòa Daikin *FBA100BVMA/RZF100CYM* được sản xuất và nhập khẩu nguyên bộ từ *Thái Lan*. Đây là quốc gia sản xuất điều hòa Daikin lớn nhất tại Đông Nam Á, chuyên cung cấp cho toàn bộ khu vực này. Phần lớn điều hòa Daikin chính hãng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, Malaysia, Việt Nam, số ít được sản xuất tại Czech.

*Thông số kỹ thuật Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FBA-B SERIES Inverter Gas R32:*






*Cơ điện lạnh Ánh Sao* là hệ thống đại lý chuyên dụng của Daikin Việt Nam, Chuyên cung cấp & lắp đặt các sản phẩm điều hòa không khí Daikin với đầy đủ chủng loại, mẫu mã, công suất gồm dòng RoomAir loại treo tường dân dụng & dòng thương mại SkyAir Âm trần Cassette, Áp trần, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Tủ đứng, Hệ thống Multi,...

Liên hệ tư vấn giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho công trình của bạn miễn phí:






*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------

